

Fedora Summer of Open Hardware and Fun Sweepstakes - orvtech
http://orvtech.com/en/general/verano-hardware-libre-fedora-raspberry-pi/
Finally the prices for the Fedora Linux open hardware started to go out some weeks a go, I got mine last week. 
http://orvtech.com/en/general/verano-hardware-libre-fedora-raspberry-pi/
======
orvtech
Finally the boards started to ship, I got my Raspberry Pi last week. It is
smaller and faster than I was expecting to be hones.

